# Bath Bomb Art



## TashaBird (Mar 29, 2022)

Air brushing, painting, performance, embeds, mold types… I love the instant gratification, quick customer return,ease of clean up, and creative potential for making bath bombs! Soap will always be my favorite though!! Here’s some recent things I’ve been up to. I’ve been kind of MIA from the forum because I’m lagging on my soap making with work opening up, and bath bomb making. But thought I’d start a thread and share a few recent makes. I’d love to see any bath bombs you’ve made!!!


----------



## Misschief (Mar 29, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Air brushing, painting, performance, embeds, mold types… I love the instant gratification, quick customer return,ease of clean up, and creative potential for making bath bombs! Soap will always be my favorite though!! Here’s some recent things I’ve been up to. I’ve been kind of MIA from the forum because I’m lagging on my soap making with work opening up, and bath bomb making. But thought I’d start a thread and share a few recent makes. I’d love to see any bath bombs you’ve made!!!


I always love seeing your projects! Amazing, as always!


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 30, 2022)

My experiment may not have been very accurate because the only color I got enough binder in was the orange. Still, ingshing the mix between 2 half cookie sheets was definitely the most fun! (It may be possible to smoosh with feet in socks.)


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 30, 2022)

This is a fun full circle sort of bb. It’s a custom order for a group of artists I used to work with called the flaming lotus girls. The embeds will hopefully be fire colors with one pink center, leaving the water safety orange. Hopefully! Now if they just float and don’t flip over, that’d be great!!
Also, I got this cute little heart mold for free with my last order. It was perfect for the couple of T of mix I had left!!


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 30, 2022)

My apologies to anyone I offended with my bath bomb that contained unacceptable language.


----------



## MelissaG (Mar 30, 2022)

So pretty. I so need to get an airbrush.


----------



## Whillow (Mar 31, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Air brushing, painting, performance, embeds, mold types… I love the instant gratification, quick customer return,ease of clean up, and creative potential for making bath bombs! Soap will always be my favorite though!! Here’s some recent things I’ve been up to. I’ve been kind of MIA from the forum because I’m lagging on my soap making with work opening up, and bath bomb making. But thought I’d start a thread and share a few recent makes. I’d love to see any bath bombs you’ve made!!!


These are fantastic.  I just ordered the pentagram mold.  I know my pagan friends will love it.    It is nice to see they look so great. I will now have to find the "Green Man"

I make cupcake bath bombs that seem to be very popular.  I package them in cupcake boxes.  I'm trying to get more made for Mother's Day.  They are a 2-part bomb - the top is a bubble bath and the bottom "cupcake part" is the actual bath bomb.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Mar 31, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> This is a fun full circle sort of bb. It’s a custom order for a group of artists I used to work with called the flaming lotus girls.


I’ve been looking and looking for the perfect lotus bath bomb mold. I want the one you have, please. Where can I get it?


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 31, 2022)

@TashaBird YOU NEED TO CHECK OUT  Winston and Walter  They have some beautiful hand painted bath bombs! Every time I see them I think of you!


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 31, 2022)

violets2217 said:


> @TashaBird YOU NEED TO CHECK OUT  Winston and Walter  They have some beautiful hand painted bath bombs! Every time I see them I think of you!


She’s a great inspiration. We’re IG frenz.



ScentimentallyYours said:


> I’ve been looking and looking for the perfect lotus bath bomb mold. I want the one you have, please. Where can I get it?


Morgan’s corner, but use fb group, not Etsy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Mar 31, 2022)

I never would have thought those perfectly arranged colors all came from those little cubes.  It all makes so much sense now.    I sort of liked it better when I thought of you as a supernatural wizard of bath bombs. I think I'll just hold onto that fantasy even though you've revealed your secrets.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Apr 1, 2022)

I found Morgan’s Corner’s FB page. There’s a puppy that looks just like my Brittany.  The heading picture of chocolate dipped strawberries is amazing!!!!   I think it’s going to take me most of the morning to go through all of the pictures and then send an email to request an invoice. Thank you!


----------



## TashaBird (Apr 1, 2022)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I found Morgan’s Corner’s FB page. There’s a puppy that looks just like my Brittany.  The heading picture of chocolate dipped strawberries is amazing!!!! ❤❤❤  I think it’s going to take me most of the morning to go through all of the pictures and then send an email to request an invoice. Thank you!


Mold shopping is my true passion! 
@MellonFriend oh there’s still magic to it!

Vaccum form molds are definitely a learning curve! But the designs are super fun! The recipe has to be different. The packing has to get the details but then not packed so heavy they sink. (unless you don’t mind sinking. Some makers/customers don’t mind.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Apr 2, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Vaccum form molds are definitely a learning curve! But the designs are super fun! The recipe has to be different.


Are you using the purchased recipe for Robyn’s high humidity bath bombs?  I purchased her new book but haven’t started playing with the recipes in it yet. I am assuming I need to switch from the moon cakes recipe to one that contains corn starch to get it to float.


----------



## TashaBird (Apr 2, 2022)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Are you using the purchased recipe for Robyn’s high humidity bath bombs?  I purchased her new book but haven’t started playing with the recipes in it yet. I am assuming I need to switch from the moon cakes recipe to one that contains corn starch to get it to float.


I use the humid recipe, more or less.

Omg I’m dying! These turned out better than I expected. I really tried to use my airbrush as much as possible.


----------



## TashaBird (Apr 5, 2022)

Tested a couple last night. The heart was a “failed” batch that I couldn’t get the mold to work so I switched to this mold. And then this bomb was one that broke and so I crumbled and remolded it. I save these for myself usually. Turned out to be one of the best in awhile! 
Can’t wait to paint these crabby crabs! Hope I can make them look “crabby”.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Apr 5, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> I use the humid recipe, more or less.
> 
> Omg I’m dying! These turned out better than I expected. I really tried to use my airbrush as much as possible.


After much debate, I bought the humid recipe and will be playing with it next weekend.  It’s very close to what I was already using for my Mooncake press. I also ordered four Molds from Morgan’s corner. I plan to make lots of butterflies for the ladies at my daughters group home to paint, plus help them make their own own simpler mooncake bath bombs.

I love your Possum and the painting on it!  So now I have an airbrush in my shopping cart, a birthday present to myself.  And because it’s a possum and I play music on my Autoharp, I now have an earworm that I will share with you. Please note, anyone without a twisted sense of humor should not click on this video!

Video deleted- not appropriate.


----------



## TashaBird (Apr 5, 2022)

I


ScentimentallyYours said:


> After much debate, I bought the humid recipe and will be playing with it next weekend.  It’s very close to what I was already using for my Mooncake press. I also ordered four Molds from Morgan’s corner. I plan to make lots of butterflies for the ladies at my daughters group home to paint, plus help them make their own own simpler mooncake bath bombs.
> 
> I love your Possum and the painting on it!  So now I have an airbrush in my shopping cart, a birthday present to myself.  And because it’s a possum and I play music on my Autoharp, I now have an earworm that I will share with you. Please note, anyone without a twisted sense of humor should not click on this video!




I’ve got suggestions for airbrushes if you want. And happy to share what I’ve learned about VF molds. Don’t see the video yet. Maybe it’ll pop up when I’m back on Wi-Fi.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Apr 5, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> I’ve got suggestions for airbrushes if you want. And happy to share what I’ve learned about VF molds. Don’t see the video yet. Maybe it’ll pop up when I’m back on Wi-Fi.


Not sure why the video is not showing except that the opening shot may be objectionable to some. (Sorry).

Yes please! I would love to know what you learned about airbrushes. Right now I’m looking at the one that Robyn linked on a post. Keep in mind that I don’t sell and only make what I can get away or foist onto people. I’m now starting to stress over mixing BB paint. BTW, I was able to go back through all of your posts on the FBB Facebook site, Including the post where somebody recommended an airbrush and you purchased it. Those threads were a great help on my learning curve. Now I have to put it into practice.


----------



## Relle (Apr 5, 2022)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Not sure why the video is not showing except that the opening shot may be objectionable to some. (Sorry).
> 
> Yes please! I would love to know what you learned about airbrushes. Right now I’m looking at the one that Robyn linked on a post. Keep in mind that I don’t sell and only make what I can get away or foist onto people. I’m now starting to stress over mixing BB paint. BTW, I was able to go back through all of your posts on the FBB Facebook site, Including the post where somebody recommended an airbrush and you purchased it. Those threads were a great help on my learning curve. Now I have to put it into practice.


Video deleted, not appropriate.


----------



## TashaBird (Apr 5, 2022)

Painting day! Do you see the multipurposed soaping tool?


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Apr 5, 2022)

Relle said:


> Video deleted, not appropriate.


Okay, thank you for letting me know.


----------



## TashaBird (Apr 8, 2022)

Shrink wrap mode. Not my favorite. Feels tedious. Brought my iPad to watch shows and that helps. I get bored, go to fast, blow holes, get frustrated… trying to slow down.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Apr 8, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Shrink wrap mode. Not my favorite. Feels tedious. Brought my iPad to watch shows and that helps. I get bored, go to fast, blow holes, get frustrated… trying to slow down.


Next step shrink wrap oven. (Or whatever they’re called)  On the upside they look beautiful!


----------



## MellonFriend (Apr 8, 2022)

Well they sure look nice all packed up!  Those lotuses turned out even more lovely now that they are painted!


----------



## TashaBird (Apr 10, 2022)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Next step shrink wrap oven. (Or whatever they’re called)  On the upside they look beautiful!


Well SHOOT! I googled that, seems it’s called a shrink tunnel. Now I want one. Expensive though! I’m not at that volume yet, but holding that heat gun all day is hard!!!

Thank you @MellonFriend ! They were fun to airbrush! I’m learning how to layer those colors.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Apr 10, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Well SHOOT! I googled that, seems it’s called a shrink tunnel. Now I want one. Expensive though! I’m not at that volume yet, but holding that heat gun all day is hard!!!


I googled that too @TashaBird after I commented. Way too expensive for me. But I have a convection oven and wondered if it’s possible to do a tray at a time in the oven. I found all sorts of shrink wrap posts for sublimating tumblers, but have yet to find something appropriate for soap and bath bombs. Maybe the best thing to do is to contact the shrink wrap people and ask them? I’ll put it on my to do list for tomorrow unless I get really impatient and experiment this afternoon. Right now my money is on impatient!  

Thank you for shipping my order for the green man and grumpy cloud. I discovered my brother likes to take long soaks in the tub when he is stressed and they are absolutely perfect for him!  His sense of humor runs toward pretending to be grumpy with a wink, which family members understand and laugh at.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 10, 2022)

Wow...they are all amazing.  I'm just going to stick with making soap.


----------



## lynneandress (Apr 11, 2022)

@TashaBird  - I am a soap maker that wants to learn how to make square bath bombs.  Just plain ones.  The orange squares can actually be cut after dried?  Is there a special kind of recipe I need?


----------



## TashaBird (May 7, 2022)

lynneandress said:


> @TashaBird  - I am a soap maker that wants to learn how to make square bath bombs.  Just plain ones.  The orange squares can actually be cut after dried?  Is there a special kind of recipe I need?


I’m not familiar with the ones that can be cut after dried. I always want my dry ones hard as a rock so they don’t break. Can you give me more info? I use a recipe formulated for humid weather from bath fizz and foam website.



ScentimentallyYours said:


> I googled that too @TashaBird after I commented. Way too expensive for me. But I have a convection oven and wondered if it’s possible to do a tray at a time in the oven. I found all sorts of shrink wrap posts for sublimating tumblers, but have yet to find something appropriate for soap and bath bombs. Maybe the best thing to do is to contact the shrink wrap people and ask them? I’ll put it on my to do list for tomorrow unless I get really impatient and experiment this afternoon. Right now my money is on impatient!
> 
> Thank you for shipping my order for the green man and grumpy cloud. I discovered my brother likes to take long soaks in the tub when he is stressed and they are absolutely perfect for him!  His sense of humor runs toward pretending to be grumpy with a wink, which family members understand and laugh at.


I’m so glad your brother likes them! Baths have become a real part of my mental health self care. I really look forward to them!!! And, I think he and I have some similar humors.I’m excited for my next round of bath bombs coming up!!!


----------



## Wilsonwalla (May 7, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Air brushing, painting, performance, embeds, mold types… I love the instant gratification, quick customer return,ease of clean up, and creative potential for making bath bombs! Soap will always be my favorite though!! Here’s some recent things I’ve been up to. I’ve been kind of MIA from the forum because I’m lagging on my soap making with work opening up, and bath bomb making. But thought I’d start a thread and share a few recent makes. I’d love to see any bath bombs you’ve made!!!


that is unreal.... i have no more words


----------



## TashaBird (May 8, 2022)

After getting a few soaps made I’m ready for bath bombs again! I’ve got a custom order for a baby shower so I had to get another master batch made. This is 23 batches of my recipe ready to go!


----------



## TashaBird (May 10, 2022)

Made 5 batches today! Pink pucks for a baby shower. Will stencil airbrush.


----------



## TashaBird (May 18, 2022)

Painted these today. What should have been the easy part was difficult, and what I thought would be difficult was not too bad. I tried to airbrush them with white, but I couldn’t get my airbrushed work so I had to do it by hand. Then painting the math and the eyes by hand was not quite as serious as I expected. I really like how they turned out! And they performed well. I may have on TikTok video of it. This was one of my favorite movies!


----------



## MelissaG (May 19, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Painted these today. What should have been the easy part was difficult, and what I thought would be difficult was not too bad. I tried to airbrush them with white, but I couldn’t get my airbrushed work so I had to do it by hand. Then painting the math and the eyes by hand was not quite as serious as I expected. I really like how they turned out! And they performed well. I may have on TikTok video of it. This was one of my favorite movies!


Oh, it's the LUCK DRAGON. I LOVE Never Ending Story. Where did you get the mold?


----------



## TashaBird (May 19, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> Oh, it's the LUCK DRAGON. I LOVE Never Ending Story. Where did you get the mold?


I buy from several suppliers. I joke that shopping for molds is my real hobby. It’s a vacuum form mold, maybe from Morgan’s Corner or Just Fairy Fizzies….


----------



## MelissaG (May 19, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> I buy from several suppliers. I joke that shopping for molds is my real hobby. It’s a vacuum form mold, maybe from Morgan’s Corner or Just Fairy Fizzies….


Oh now I have to go look. That was my all time favorite movie as a kid. Thank you.


----------



## TashaBird (May 19, 2022)

I spent HOURS today trying to figure out why my airbrush suddenly stopped working. It triggered my ocd making it super uncomfortable to try and leave it alone. Exhausted and feeling defeated I grabbed a brush and I’m glad I did. I still feel like my skin is crawling with the airbrush mystery unresolved. But, I don’t feel quite as broken. It’s also really hard to get a good photo of black!!


----------



## earlene (May 20, 2022)

LOVE that winged heart mold!  Gorgeous!


----------



## TashaBird (May 20, 2022)

earlene said:


> LOVE that winged heart mold!  Gorgeous!


Thanks, me too! I’m really good at shopping for molds!


----------



## TashaBird (May 21, 2022)

My attempt at painting camo with no airbrush. Not what I imagined, but it was fun to do! Love these Cada molds! They always perform so well!!


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 3, 2022)

Finally made something today. Still weak from covid. I’m really excited about the  mold!


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 4, 2022)

Whew! Big run the last two days! Probably won’t make more until next week. But I’ve got so many new molds I want to use! I do t often do repeats, but I did a few customer favorites this round. And everything has rainbows!! My hands are tired though!


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 5, 2022)

Couldn’t wait to test this one. This mold was a special request I ask just fairy dizzies to make. Used up some older embed powder and I’m surprised how pale it was. You can probably tell it’s the colors on the top and left. These floated really well co sideri g they only dried for 24 hrs!


----------



## MelissaG (Jun 5, 2022)

How can you do all that while still being weak from covid? You should be resting. These are amazing, but still, your health is so much more important than all this. If I could hug you I would.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 5, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> How can you do all that while still being weak from covid? You should be resting. These are amazing, but still, your health is so much more important than all this. If I could hug you I would.


This is the first of anything I’ve made in two weeks. It felt great to finally do something! I was pooped afterwards though. Finally testing clear, and I’ll be back at my day job this week. So, I’m happy to have some product ready to paint.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 8, 2022)

These are such a PIB to paint. But they’re worth it! The giant one is the first vacuum form mold I bought about a year ago. I packed it so full, it was almost a pound, and it sunk like a rock! I thought I’d try it again with the things I’ve learned since then. Pressing just a thin layer into the details and then lightly packing the rest. I’m wondering if it’ll float. The small ones are the 4” version and the large one is 6”. Small weighs 5oz, large weighs 15oz.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 9, 2022)

The giant ONE POUND bath bomb floated!!! 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 11, 2022)

My new airbrush came today and I’m shocked at how much better it was than my cheaper model!! It was an actual joy to use, instead of constant frustration. It was how I’d always thought airbrushing should be, instead of the chore it’d become! I’m so excited that I can actually practice enough to get better now, instead of constantly battling with my machine. My old machine didn’t even airbrush, it sputter brushed! And the coverage is so even and smooth! I’m super stoked with my purchase!!


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 11, 2022)

Also tub tested one. Not sure what to all it.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 26, 2022)

Had a hard time with the manatee tails and the flare on the hair dryer. They kept wanting to break at the narrow part. But my mix was fairly workable. With a real soft touch I was able to push them back together. I keep working on them as they hardened and separated again. Now they seem fused finally. But they’ll probably be weak in that narrow bit. Gonna have to figure out how to make those narrow joints stronger without packing the mold too hard so they sink.
Tested the cute zombie mold with my left over bits. 
And used the skulls when the pink started getting dry because the hair dryers took so long.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 29, 2022)

My new Iwata airbrush is such a massive improvement over my previous Masters that it’s hard to even imagine that I painted anything with the previous one! I was able to do the black without using a guide or anything and the lines are  really decent! It’s an actual joy to work with, highly recommend!!!
The green coming out was supposed to be black. Black is challenging, but I think I’ll get it better next time.
packing the handles on this design was an issue, as well as the nozzle of the hairdryer. Both wanted to crack. And, I may have tried painting too soon because two fell off. Anyway, here they are. A little dark humor, or not, depending on how you interpret them.
First time trying to paint cheetah spots.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 30, 2022)

Talons!


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 1, 2022)

Had a hard time with the manatee tails and the flare on the hair dryer. They kept wanting to break at the narrow part. But my mix was fairly workable. With a real soft touch I was able to push them back together. I keep working on them as they hardened and separated again. Now they seem fused finally. But they’ll probably be weak in that narrow bit. Gonna have to figure out how to make those narrow joints stronger without packing the mold too hard so they sink.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 2, 2022)

These are called: Beach Better Be Ready!
They’re huge!  8.5 oz! Still float great though!!! 
Skulls were left over mix from the hair dryers. It was starting to dry out. Put some course salt w a little RA in the mica sample bag with the left over bits of mica. Then let them dry out.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jul 3, 2022)

I was wracking my brain trying to figure out how you could make those manatees any better with the air brush, but you managed it!


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 3, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> I was wracking my brain trying to figure out how you could make those manatees any better with the air brush, but you managed it!


Thanks for that! It was fun to try and go light. I usually am going for detail and coverage. But having thin mix, full throttle, and keeping the brush at a far distance worked. I really wanted the grey to show through! Minimal is not my strong suit…


----------

